# Anglers Edge Marine (List your boat with us)



## jeffrehs (May 28, 2008)

*<U>I offering members a upgrade topremuim ad on our three biggest sites for the life of the ad.</U>*

*<U>SELL YOUR BOAT WITH US!!!</U>*

*<U><BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true"><P fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">Call Jeff<P fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">252-207-8546<P fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">[email protected]

<BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true"></U>*<DIV align=left fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">*Anglers Edge Marine has developed an exciting new age approach to traditional yacht brokerage that contains several different options to suit each individual sellers needs.<BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true"><BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">Through this service you will receive all of the advantages you get from a traditional broker but without having to pay a big commission. (If you are locatedin one ofour full servicestates traditional brokerage is available**at a negotiable commission rate)<BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true"><BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">**The cost of this service is a one time flat fee of $249.00 paid up front. <BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">**<BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">What do you get for this small fee?*</DIV>

*PRICING:**We can assist you indetermining a fair market value for your boat.*<BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">*<BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">**ADVERTISING: We build an ad for your boat with a full detailed description plus unlimited photos and feature it onall of the following sites:**<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Book Antiqua'; COLOR: #771111; FONT-SIZE: 13.5pt">Boattrader<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Book Antiqua'; COLOR: #771111; FONT-SIZE: 13.5pt">Boats.com<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Book Antiqua'; COLOR: #771111; FONT-SIZE: 13.5pt">Yachttrader<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Book Antiqua'; COLOR: #771111; FONT-SIZE: 13.5pt">Sailboattrader<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Book Antiqua'; COLOR: #771111; FONT-SIZE: 13.5pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">Usedboats.com <SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Book Antiqua'; COLOR: #771111; FONT-SIZE: 13.5pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA"><BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">Thesaltydog.com <BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">Boat-world.com <BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">Anglersedgemarine.com <BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">Yachtbroker.com <BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">Boatquest.com <BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">boatsville.com <BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">boating bay.com <BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">Boats.com<BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">boatingarticlesandvideos.com<BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">Boatempire.com<BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">AspenBoatingandOutdoors.com<BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">GreatLakesScuttlebutt.com<BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">BoatFisher.com<BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">Wildernet.com<BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">FloridaNewandUsedBoats.com<BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">CaliforniaNewandUsedBoats.com<BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">NewBoatsandUsedBoats.com<BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">Outsidehub.com<BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">FloridaBoatingandOutdoors.com<BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">MarylandNewandUsedBoats.com<BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">MichiganBoatingandOutdoors.com<BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">WashingtonStateUsedBoats.com<BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">MinnesotaUsedBoatsforSale.com<BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">FloridaBoatingandOutdoors.com<BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">Mich.info<BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">NewYorkNewandUsedBoats.com<BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">UsedBoatFinder.com<BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">GeorgiaUsedBoatsforSale.com<BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">Usedboatsahoy.com<BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">BigFishBoats.com<BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">MichiganNewandUsedBoats.com<BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">MichiganStartPages.com<BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">Texasnewandusedboats.com<BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">PontoonBoatsandAccessories.com<BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">ohiousedboatspier.com<BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">sellyourusedboats.com<BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">vast.com<BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">NorthCarolinaUsedBoatsforSale.com<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Book Antiqua'; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 13.5pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA"><BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true"><BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Book Antiqua'; COLOR: #660000; FONT-SIZE: 13.5pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">Plus search optimization within 26 websites!! <P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Book Antiqua'; COLOR: #660000; FONT-SIZE: 13.5pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA"><BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">**CONTACT: We give you the option of using your personal contact information in the online ads, using ours, or using both.After 20 years in the marine industry weare more thanqualified to talk about your boat to potential buyers. We strongly feel that using both is the best approach. This way the customer can always reach someone on the first attempt. <BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">**<BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">**SHOWING: For now this is the only part that you will have to do yourself unless you are located within a reasonable distance of one of our agents. We firmly believe that nobody knows your boat as well as you. So who better to show it to the buyer?<BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">**<BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">**FINANCING: We provide in-house financing for any potential buyer that may need it. Offering this service brings more potential buyers to the table. Closing can be arranged within 48 hours of approval. The contract can be sent via Federal Express next day or one of our agents can meet in person with the buyer to close on the loan.<BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">**<BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">**CLOSING: Anglers Edge Marine will provide you with a legal Bill of Sale specific to the state you are selling from. This bill of sale also includes a detailed checklist to insure that it is completed properly for both buyer and seller. We can be present at the closing either in person, on the phone, or via skype. <BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">**<BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">**SHIPPING: Anglers Edge Marine can arrange local, national and international shipping at the expense of the buyer unless otherwise agreed. <BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">**<BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">**OVERSEAS BUYERS: This has become very common in the past ten years. With the Euro strong and getting stronger it will become even more common. This has opened up an entirely new market for potential buyers. If you get an overseas buyer let us handle everything for you. International transactions can be tricky in many ways. We have sold countless boats to over a dozen different countries. Let us protect you in this situation.<BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">**<BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">**We feel that these services make selling your boat virtually hassle-free and protect the seller from large commissions that traditional brokers demand. After all you don't need a broker. You just need a buyer. If you have any questions about this service we encourage you to give us a call.<BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">*<BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true"><U fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true"><STRONG fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">Email the following information to get started:<BR fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">[/b]</U><DIV align=left fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true"><UL fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true"><LI fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true"><DIV align=left fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true"><U fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true"><STRONG fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">12-15 Pictures in jpeg format[/b]</U></DIV><LI fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true"><DIV align=left fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true"><U fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true"><STRONG fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">Detailed description(Year/make/model of the boat, motor(s), trailer.List of: Electronics, canvas, upgrades, etc. Everything that goes with the sale)[/b]</U></DIV><LI fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true"><DIV align=left fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true"><U fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true"><STRONG fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">Your contact information (Phonenumber and email address)[/b]</U></DIV><LI fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true"><DIV align=left fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true"><U fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true"><STRONG fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">Actuallocation of the boat. (City/state/zip code)[/b]</U></DIV><LI fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true"><DIV align=left fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true"><U fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true"><STRONG fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">Asking price [/b]</U></DIV><LI fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true"><DIV align=left fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true"><U fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">*Email all information to: *[email protected]</U></DIV><LI fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">*After we receive this information we will call you to discuss your options*</LI>[/list]</DIV><P fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">*Call Jeff*<P fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">*252-207-8546*<P fixed_bound="true" minmax_bound="true">*[email protected]*


----------

